# My nightstand heater



## scrapper (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a nice Tool. I still use the good ole Sig P228 as my night stand defense weapon and also a Glock 19 as back up.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like it will do the job... I just picked up a used Ruger P345 in like new cond. It will work its way into the rotation as long as it proves its self..


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That'll work.


----------



## tdwillis2 (Jun 21, 2016)

I just joined the Hand Gun Forum. I am a Beretta fan and your photo is a great example. As I learn more about Beretta handguns, there is something special about the ones that are made in Italy. I know everyone says that USA models are identical but the Italian models are one of a kind.

I see this one is an FS. I own (2) G models. Have you considered a G model? 

I am currently looking for a Elite 1 or 2 models.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice pistol. I once had a Beretta 9mm, but alas, sold it to a friend years ago. My night stand "heater" is a CZ-75 P-01 Compact (3.9 in barrel) in 9mm. I have had it several years and have fired over a thousand rounds through it and had not one single failure to feed or fire. Outstanding accuracy and reliability. I am well pleased with the CZ. It is still a bit large for me as a carry gun. I have a new Sig Sauer P-938 (9mm) that I use for concealed carry. Only a few hundred rounds through it. No failure to feed or fire so far. I am satisfied with my choices.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

only one? I usually have my EDC 380 in it's pocket holster on the top of the nightstand within arms reach, then a S+W SD9VE in the top drawer and a SCCY 9mm in the next drawer.

Don't want to run short....:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!

I use a Beretta M9A3, but my 92A1 slide will be coming back from trijicon next week. I may switch to the 92A1 instead, once I shoot it to check the new night sights.


----------

